# Chill kitty creates worlds on Twitch! =3



## Neeoray (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello friends~
I started to stream my Art a month ago, got used to it and going to continue!
I'm self-taught and independent, have plenty of projects to work on, and willing to share both the process and results. =3

Every follower and watcher is greatly appreciated, so feel free to join! =3  ● *twitch.tv / neeoray*


----------



## Neeoray (Nov 30, 2021)

Some of the works I did during streams:


The Black Tusk, October 30



Improvisation, November 13






Five Chirps, November 20



Foggy Forest, November 27


----------



## Neeoray (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning Chirps~ December 4


----------



## Neeoray (Dec 12, 2021)

Another Saturday, Another Drawing. December 11


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 12, 2021)

I like very much


----------



## Neeoray (Dec 12, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I like very much


Thank you! =3


----------



## enamelpins (Dec 16, 2021)

This is the Doraemon we made. Can be put on a school bag or coat


----------



## Kennan (Dec 17, 2021)

this is really beautiful


----------



## Neeoray (Dec 21, 2021)

Kennan said:


> this is really beautiful


Thanks~


----------



## Neeoray (Dec 26, 2021)

A gift art to some of my fluffy friends: Skratched, Nellie, Ripley and Yens! =3
Drawn in Krita during two streams, around 16 hours in total.


----------



## Neeoray (Jan 2, 2022)

The Terraforming Artifact. January 1


----------



## Neeoray (Jan 9, 2022)

Where it Rains, January 8


----------



## lazygout (Jan 10, 2022)

I would like to say that your landscapes are absolutely stunning! Have you considered making tutorials? I have no doubt people would be willing to pay with the level you re at


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 11, 2022)

Neeoray said:


> Some of the works I did during streams:
> View attachment 123395The Black Tusk, October 30
> 
> View attachment 123396Improvisation, November 13
> ...


Oh wow! How stunning. Backgrounds are something I really struggle with. All I can think is how beautiful these would be as book illustrations 

Keep it up!


----------



## Neeoray (May 16, 2022)

Sorry for late replies!


lazygout said:


> I would like to say that your landscapes are absolutely stunning! Have you considered making tutorials? I have no doubt people would be willing to pay with the level you re at


Thanks! I don't see myself making tutorials yet. I could try at some point but for now I'm more interested in exploring the arts myself rather than teaching them. <w>


Hoodwinks said:


> Oh wow! How stunning. Backgrounds are something I really struggle with. All I can think is how beautiful these would be as book illustrations
> 
> Keep it up!


Thank you! I've noticed that many struggle with sceneries more than with characters. And yips, some of my works will be used as illustrations for some projects. =3


----------



## Neeoray (May 16, 2022)

Mother, February 26   |   DeviantArt
My last artwork painted on the second day of the war. I don't know when I'll get back to art. My partner and I are preparing to leave Russia during the next two months, on our last money. It's gonna be very complicated and risky but staying is not an option. We'll do more good from abroad than from a prison cell.
More info in my journal post on DeviantArt: Two Months of War


----------

